# questions on cockatiel harness and hand reared quails



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all from a very snowy huddersfield 
Before I go sledging at 25 with no kids I thought I'd ask a couple of questions.
I have two female tiels and the first one I bought is very much bonded to me and I'm considering getting her a harness.
She is ok with body touching and abit of a wing lift.
Im wondering of anyone has any tiel or small bird harness experience and how it worked out for them?
Also how difficult they are to put on.
Iv been reading and been recommended the aviator but it looks bulky.

On the quail has anyone ever has contact with a hand reared quail and if they are ever "cuddly tame"? Mainly the larger Japanese quail.

Thanks all and if out sledging have a great day :2thumb:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

westie1 said:


> Hi all from a very snowy huddersfield
> Before I go sledging at 25 with no kids I thought I'd ask a couple of questions.
> I have two female tiels and the first one I bought is very much bonded to me and I'm considering getting her a harness.
> She is ok with body touching and abit of a wing lift.
> ...


The harnesses are pretty easy to put on them. I used to put one on my cockatiel but my senegal hates it.

With the quail i'm presuming you're just meaning well handled quail, not hand reared because they eat by themselves after hatching anyway.

I found that the larger strains of japanese (the larger italians and the jumbo japanese) are the tamer and will just sit there anyway. Have only ever seen a couple of really flighty japanese and we used to breed hundreds if not thousands of them every year.


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Great thanks bud : victory:
That's why iv never seen hand reared quail then lol.

The leashes that you get, I'm assuming they are a length of elastic? Or can you get like a retractable dog lead with a mega weak return spring?
I'm just worried she could get tangled. 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

westie1 said:


> Great thanks bud : victory:
> That's why iv never seen hand reared quail then lol.
> 
> The leashes that you get, I'm assuming they are a length of elastic? Or can you get like a retractable dog lead with a mega weak return spring?
> ...


Hi rob

The one i have here is just a harness that the head pops through and then the two wings aswell and then theres like a 2ft long normal lead like you'd walk a dog on that came with it. 

I've only ever used it once for my cockatiel before he died and i've only ever tried it on my senegal once but he was freaking out.

Thanks 

Lloyd


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah cool thanks very much mate.
Have you thought about selling it?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no idea where it is after the house move, but if you go onto northern parrots - they sell them. You'll need the petite or the next size up xsmall depending how big the bird is.


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> I have no idea where it is after the house move, but if you go onto northern parrots - they sell them. You'll need the petite or the next size up xsmall depending how big the bird is.


thanks iv been on there once, great shop n loads of enrichment toys. il take a look now.
thanks for your help pall.
all the best.
Rob


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 1, 2013)

I used the Avaitor harness on my tiels. it was supposeably the safest harness to buy came with a cd and all. I tried teaching them when they were small . I think it all depends on the individual. My male tiel at the time didn't mind it. I would take nice walks in the spring and he would be great with it. My female tiel that I have now i put it on her and she cant stop biting at it.


----------

